# Iphone 3G can't update to latest app. ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Since I can't update to many of the latest version apps. in Iphone 3G.
It won't allow me, just some can install some on earlier versions, but some can't even install using earlier version.

Is it possible to update to latest if jail break the Iphone 3G ?



Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jailbreaking is not going to solve this problem for you. The iPhone 3G is very old and application providers often decide to pull support for extremely old models that cannot keep up with the demands of their applications.

In otherwords, the Applications are not programmed to support the hardware. Even if you could FORCE the latest versions on to your phone, they would not be capable of running on the device they would simply crash.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might find something here but no promises Find Old Apps for iOS 4.2.1, 5.1.1, 3.1.3


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As stated. You have fallen into the out of date technology section of Apple. Once out of date your out of luck.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the 3GS Iphones are better, since it can install most updates that 3G Iphones can't.

Thanks


----------

